# Biken um Boppard?



## [FW] FLO (23. Februar 2006)

hi

hat jemand lust, am wochenende in boppard zu fahren? gemütlich berg ab rollen und mim zug wieder hoch?
oder an die mosel runter?

mfg


----------



## dave (24. Februar 2006)

jo, wie wär's am so? 
um wieviel uhr dachtest du denn? wieder treffpunkt bhf. udenhausen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vince Vega (24. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
Wir wollten am Montag aus Luxemburg runterkommen. Suchen noch ein paar lustige Alternativen zur DH-Strecke, Boppard alpin und der alten DH-Strecke...werden wohl so gegen 11 dort sein !!!

Bis dann vielleicht
Claude


----------



## klot (24. Februar 2006)

Hallo Flo
Wäre super wenn Du uns Luxemburgern die Strecke ab Bahnhof zeigen könntest


----------



## Mc_Fly (24. Februar 2006)

Hi,

bin auch für Montag. 
Meine Grippe ist zu 95% wech, da könnt ich am Montag wieder aufs Bike steigen und nen Bahntag einlegen  .
(Ich muss doch mal meinen neuen Dämpfer testen  )

Gleichzeitig können die Jungs aus unserem Nachbarland mit Cruisen.


----------



## dave (24. Februar 2006)

tja, am montag bin ich arbeiten ... 
aber flo fährt bestimmt sowohl am so wie auch am mo, oder?


----------



## Vince Vega (24. Februar 2006)

Ich hab gedacht am Rosenmontag wäre deutscher Nationalfeiertag   

Jo den Flo finden wir bestimmt oben am Berg, der hat uns schon mal ein paar Plätze gezeigt (leider nur auf der Karte). Evt. würde er sich ja als Führer anbieten...warten wir's ab.

Wie ist denn so die Wetterlage bei euch im Moment? Ein Wetterbericht am Sonntag Nachmittag wäre fein, nicht dass wir bei 1 m Neuschnee durch die Eifel müssen.  

Bis dann
Claude


----------



## [FW] FLO (24. Februar 2006)

hi

@dave ja sonntag ist ok. udenhausen hat aber keinen bahnhof  entweder boppard oder buchholz, wobei ich für buchholz wäre. wieder so um 11.45 uhr?

@claude hey, cool dass ihr nochmal kommen wollt! ich weiß noch nicht genau, obs am montag klappt, aber ich denke schon. ich werde morgen oder am sonntag nochmal bescheid sagen. ich würde aber dann erst so gegen 11.30 uhr kommen. dann treffen wir uns oben an den dirts an der strecke?

@mc fly wie siehts bei dir aus, bist du dann auch von anfang an dabei? oder treffen wir dich dann wieder am bopparder bahnhof?

natürlich wie claude auch geschrieben hat, alles ein bischen wetterabhängig 

bis dann!


----------



## demoscher (24. Februar 2006)

Werden am Samstag auf der Strecke "richtig" fahren!!!!


----------



## Mc_Fly (24. Februar 2006)

[FW] FLO schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> @mc fly wie siehts bei dir aus, bist du dann auch von anfang an dabei? oder treffen wir dich dann wieder am bopparder bahnhof?



Wenn ich am Montag "Gesunheitstechnisch" Fit bin, werde ich von Anfang an dabei sein  

@claude: Wenn Flo nicht kann und ich am Montag Fit bin, werde ich Euer Tourguide sein ... (Falls interesse besteht)

Ich werde am Sonntag eine Info abgeben, wie es um mich bestellt ist !!


----------



## WW-Horst (25. Februar 2006)

Moin,

bin am Sonntag dabei. Könnten uns um 12.00 beim Flo in Udenhausen treffen. Vor dort aus WK, paar Sprünge und Seilbahn, dann rüber Fleckershöhe und Bahnrunden.
Montag stehe ich auf dem ersten Wagen im Rosenmontagszug. Dienstag geht wieder (der Rheinländer hat 2 Feiertage am Karneval!).

Horst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (25. Februar 2006)

planänderung:
flo, horst und ich werden morgen ein paar schönwetter-trails fahren - ganz woanders.


----------



## [FW] FLO (26. Februar 2006)

moin moin

also bei mir geht montag klar! werde dann so um habl 12 an den dirts sein.

@mc fly bist du wieder fit?

@ claude im moment schneit es ein bischen. aber davon merkt man eigentlich nicht es bleibt auch fast nix liegen und laut wetterbericht soll es heut nachmittag besser werden. also kommt ihr?

bis dann!


----------



## klot (26. Februar 2006)

Also bei uns ist es fest, wir kommen mit 3 Bussen von Vince-Reisen 
Schön dass Du Dir Zeit nimmst für uns, wenn Du aber eine Tour mir Deinen Freunden wo anders machen willst  sind wir Dir nicht überhaupt nicht böse


----------



## Mc_Fly (26. Februar 2006)

[FW] FLO schrieb:
			
		

> @mc fly bist du wieder fit?


drücken wir es mal so aus. . . Gesundheitsstand steht bei 80%. Warten wir heute Abend den Karnevalsumzug ab. 

Wenn ich Fit bin, komme ich zu den Dirts.


----------



## Single-Trail (26. Februar 2006)

Vince Vega schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ist denn so die Wetterlage bei euch im Moment? Ein Wetterbericht am Sonntag Nachmittag wäre fein, nicht dass wir bei 1 m Neuschnee durch die Eifel müssen.
> 
> Bis dann
> Claude



also in koblenz is gerade bewölkt aber troken -3 grad und ich glaub nicht das es hier schneien wird.

wünsch euch viel spaß am sonntag oder montag oder wie auch immer 

grüße aus koblenz, Martin


----------



## Vince Vega (26. Februar 2006)

Hi,
Also egal wie wir kommen runter. Mindestens mit 10 Mann wenn nicht mehr.   

Haben auch schon die langen Unterhosen eingepackt weils A****kalt ist  

Bis morgen in Boppard!

CYA
Claude


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single-Trail (26. Februar 2006)

dann wünsch ich euch allen mal viel spaß morgen... 
das wetter wird morgen auch super schließlich hab ich ja geburtstag 

habt ihr eigentlich schon ne tour abgesprochen??

würde mich freuen wenn jemand morgen abend die tour zusammenfasst und berichtet wie es war. also wie gesagt viel spaß


----------



## [FW] FLO (27. Februar 2006)

@ single-trail komm doch einfach mit dann weißt du wie es war


----------



## Mc_Fly (27. Februar 2006)

@all
Sorry, bin jetzt erst heimgekommen. Mit morgen gibt keinen.


----------



## dave (27. Februar 2006)

klot schrieb:
			
		

> Schön dass Du Dir Zeit nimmst für uns, wenn Du aber eine Tour mir Deinen Freunden wo anders machen willst  sind wir Dir nicht überhaupt nicht böse



falls sich das hierauf beziehen sollte ... 


			
				dave schrieb:
			
		

> planänderung:
> flo, horst und ich werden morgen ein paar schönwetter-trails fahren - ganz woanders.



... das bezog sich auf gestern  

Ich beneide Euch übrigens - was für ein geiles Wetter!  
Und Grüße an Laurent ...


----------



## Rockyalex! (27. Februar 2006)

Single-Trail schrieb:
			
		

> dann wünsch ich euch allen mal viel spaß morgen...
> das wetter wird morgen auch super schließlich hab ich ja geburtstag
> 
> habt ihr eigentlich schon ne tour abgesprochen??
> ...



Mitkommen wäre echt die beste Möglichkeit. Ich versuchs mal mit dem guten alten Telefon bei dir.

Und dann komm ich nach Boppard
Alex


----------



## [FW] FLO (27. Februar 2006)

war ein cooler tag heute!


----------



## el signor (27. Februar 2006)

[FW] FLO schrieb:
			
		

> war ein cooler tag heute!



Hej,

das ist das mindeste was man sagen kann, leider war der Tag zu kurz oder wir nicht schnell genug  

Bis bald hoffentlich
MfG Laurent


----------



## klot (28. Februar 2006)

Ich kann Euch nur zustimmen, alle hatten super Spass.

bis bald ...
Claude (incognito)

P.S.: Alpin ist auch schön bei Schnee


----------



## Vince Vega (28. Februar 2006)

Jo schön war's hat sehr viel Spass gemacht.   

Schönen Dank an Flo für die Führungen  

Bis bald
Claude


----------



## floleerau (14. März 2006)

[hey hallo
bin gerade erst nach koblenz gezogen, und geh super gerne biken habe mich leider erst vor kurzem hier angemeldet,na ja und jetzt suche ich nette leute die mich mal mit schleifen habe nicht den hammer plan also wäre schön wenn man mir da ein bischen was zeigen könnte


      MFG  FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [FW] FLO (15. März 2006)

hi

komm doch am wochenende mal nach boppard!


----------



## floleerau (16. März 2006)

shit ich muss am wochenende knechten,aber ich hab mo-fr frei vielleicht geht da ja was(hoffentlich!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)
                      MFG FLO


----------



## [FW] FLO (16. März 2006)

unter der woche ist meistens schlecht wegen der arbeit. da geht höchstes spontan was und dann erst ab 17.30 uhr.
aber nächsten donnerstag würde es ab 15.30 uhr gehn. oder halt am wochenende.


----------



## floleerau (17. März 2006)

ja das hört sich doch mal ganz gut an,ich glaub ich schau mir die sache mal am mo an.Kannst du mir sage wie ich das finde??ich denke ich fahre mit dem zug nach boppard also vom bahnhof aus,bei einer seilbahn habe ich mitbekommen.

Aber wo ist diese gott verdammte seilbahn........ 


                       MFG  FLO


----------



## [FW] FLO (19. März 2006)

hi

wenn du mit dem zug nach boppard fährst, siehst du den sessellift vom bahnhof aus. müsstest du auch im vorbeifahren aus dem zug schon sehen. dann fährst du eunfach immer in richtung lift bis zur talstation. von da aus kannst du diese wegbeschriebung http://www.downthehill.de/kontakt.php verwenden.
ich weiß nicht, ob du's schon gehört hast, aber man kann in boppard auch mit der bahn hoch nach buchholz fahren, von da aus gibts jede menge schöner trails!

bis dann


----------



## floleerau (22. März 2006)

hey danke für die weg beschreibung,ich war am mi  mal da ist ja zu häftig,ich hatte nur die hosen voll beim runter fahren,na ja habe gelesen ihr hab eine club nur habe ich leider voll wenig zeit aber muss umbedingt mal vorbei kommen wenn jemand da ist 


 MFG  FLO


----------



## klot (9. April 2006)

Hallo Leute,

Wir wollen am Samstag wieder mal nach Boppard kommen, wäre cool wenn wir Euch, Flo, Rockyalex, usw wieder treffen könnten!


----------



## [FW] FLO (9. April 2006)

hey!

also ich bin auf jeden fall dabei! 

bis dann!


----------



## dave (10. April 2006)

ich hoffe nur das wetter wird besser als vorhergesagt. sind ja ganz schön trübe aussichten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

